# Toews Manor Decor



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

heres various pics of inside and outside our haunted home-
Halloween 2009 decor pictures by halloweengoddessrn - Photobucket


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very cool! The mad scientist's table is awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You have so many really beautiful props and deocrations. However, this one is my favorite:










:googly:


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

love the pics! your house looks spooktacular!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Lots and lots of very cool stuff. Everything looks good, hope you have a great Halloween:jol:


----------



## SecondNightmare (Sep 8, 2009)

Awesome! Those skeletons are CREEPY. Good luck with it!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> You have so many really beautiful props and deocrations. However, this one is my favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw..thats Sly (aka slinky) he loves to hang out front and jump out at all the visitors! They are more afraid of him than they are the props!!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

What an awesome setup...looks fantastic! Very cool props. Wish I could have a set up like that - maybe next year. BTW, I have 3 "slinkey's"...gotta love black cats on Halloween! LOL


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I love the guy in the coffin with head.He looks great.All the props look great!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I really liked the photos. Nice job!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Love the creepy corpse and the cute kitty.


----------

